# Hello Everyone...



## Robin Handlon (Apr 5, 2013)

I am new here and a total novice when it comes to cats. I have never had cats but I love all animals. I recently began feeding a few feral cats around my house and am on this website to get some advice as I really, really want to help tham and don't have a clue where to begin. Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

At the same time daily feed and water your ferals. There are ant free feeding bowls you can purchase on line. The big thing you can do is to trap spay or neuter your ferals to prevent more babies being born. Most feral babies don't make it unless they are in an establish colony and are being fed daily. Its a horrible death for babies. Provide places for them to escape to and be warm in cold weather. There are ideas for shelters up in the stickys at the top of the feral cat section. Thanks for looking out for these cats. You are their angel!


----------

